# Hyannis, Cape Cod, MA



## Turin Turambar (Nov 24, 2002)

We are a small group of games, based out of Hyannis.  We play once weekly, on Saturday nights from about 6 to 11.  Are there any gamers out there interested in joining?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

Wow, i suddenly feal less lonely. Who'd a thunk it, too people from the cape area registered here.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey, I used to be from the Cape.   Although that's a wee bit moot now...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Daredevill (Dec 6, 2002)

You are not alone...      

Hey guys.  We have a small group that just started a campaign in W. Yarmouth.

Right now we're only meeting 1 or 2 times a month at Past Time Cards. (usually Sunday)

Maybe after the holiday, our groups could meet up for a chat or something.

I also want to get some play time over at The Gathering going.  I'm gonna be running some MK and MW tournies over there this month, so drop in if you would like!

Cheers


----------



## Turin Turambar (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey there! 

Good to hear some response of gamers around here.  We play virtually every Saturday night, and our campaign consists of level 3 or 4 characters right now.  We also have a couple of characters that are suspended right now at level 12.  On Monday nights we also play, although only 2 of us, various other campaigns, right now it Warhammer FRP.  Occaisionally, like every 3 Saturdays or so, we play a Middle-Earth modified D20 campaign, based right after the War of The Ring.  

Meeting after the holidays sounds like a great idea!  I will run it past my fellow gamers and see if we can get a date set up.


----------



## KenM (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey I just moved to Hyannis from Worcester in May, looking for a RPG group. I'm 34, been playing like 20 years. email me  just looking for RPG's no CCG's. [EDIT]


----------



## Turin Turambar (Dec 29, 2002)

KenM    you have email.


----------

